# My 2 ds were diagnosed with strep,impetigo and coxsackie.How to treat them??Pics



## valsblondies (Jul 1, 2009)

Well I was hoping it was chicken pox when they broke out all over but apparently not. DS2, who is 3, was symptomatic first. DS 3, who is 2, seems to be about 2 days behind him. They both had fevers for about 6 hours. Then a severe rash around the mouth and face as well as isolated spots in various areas on the body. The spots didnt seem typical of CP and ds2 broke out with alot of small spots on his bum (at least 100). He also developed blistery spots on his feet and complained of foot pain. DS3 got a rash on the diaper area and now has the mouth blisters as well. At this point (day 4 for ds2)- he has small bumps on legs, back of arms and bum. He has crusty blisters on face and filled blisters on hands and feet. I have not found any sores inside mouths.

I decided to bring them to dr. They both tested poitive for strep. (Never complained of throat pain although both had loss of appetite so possibly due to pain) He said they have impetigo around the mouth and also diagnosed coxsackie virus. He felt the diaper rash on DS3 was yeast (which is possible as DS3 is prone to yeast infections but it never looked spotty like this before).

Dr prescribed amoxycillan for strep and a topical collodial silver ointment for around mouth. He didnt recommend anything for coxsackie - said it would play itself out. I had been using neem, coconut oils and tea tree to treat yeast on ds3 but dr prescribed nystatin for that.

Both boys have been on antibiotics once. DS3 went through a course a few months ago when a different dr misdiagnosed his yeast infection as a staph infection. I typically avoid them but if neccesary, will give boys the amoxycillan.

Im not sure of silver around mouth? Dr called those sores impetigo- not the coxsackie. Im also not sure of what to do to treat the rash on the rest of the body. The rash on body is different from blisters on hands and feet. Should I treat whole body as coxsackie and if so what is best treatment for that(homeopathic preferred).

Boys already take an oral probiotic and lots of raw kefir and yogurt but obviously if we do antibiotic, ds3 yeast infection will get worse. What to do about that? In looking at the ingredients on nystatin, it contains parabens which I dont care for!

And finally, I do cloth diaper and cant really use sposies temporarily because ds3 reacts badly to them. ANy advice other than just go barebottom as much as possible?

Sorry this is so long- any help/clarity/opinions are welcome!



DS2 face



DS2 rear (this is also what ds3 groin looks like)



blisters on ds2 foot



ds2 leg (also his arms look like this)



ds3 face


----------



## SandyBeachBums (Nov 14, 2002)

is the rash the strep? My son had a rash that was strep. If so, the fingernails will get a bump and lots of peeling on the fingers and toes.


----------



## valsblondies (Jul 1, 2009)

The rash on the feet and hands are blisters- they seem typical of coxsackie, which is viral. Around the mouth seems like it shouold be coxsackie but was called impetigo. The rest of the body- Im not sure and thats where the problem lies- whether to treat as a virus or bacterial or yeast?


----------

